# TIPP: Corel Draw 11 Testversion engl. zu Corel DRAW 11 Dt. Volversion STARTPROBLEME



## josDesign (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe Corel DRAW 11 dt. Vollversion  zu Weihnachten bekommen. Hatte zuvor aber die englische Testversion installiert. Ich wollte eigentlich das alle User-Files von Corel erhatlen bleiben.

Nachdem ich die engl. Version deinstalliert hatte und die neue dt. Installation abgeschloßen war habe ich versucht Corel DRAW 11 dt. zu starten.

Immer kam die Meldung, daß die Texturdatei coreldrw.txr nicht gefunden werden kann.

Bis mir meine Logik verraten hat das dies evtl. an den Userfiles liegen kann, die die Testversion liegen gelassen hat auf der Festplatte. Ich habe das gesamte Corelpaket wieder deinstalliert (Userfiles löschen: JA) und wieder installiert.

Nun funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei.

MfG
josDesign


----------



## KONVEX (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem.
Habe beiim neuen Laptop (Windows 7) Corel Draw 11 deutsch installiert und es kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung "Füllmusterdatei CORELDRW.TXR nicht gefunden".
Wie und wo kann ich die userprofile löschen oder was kann ich sonst noch tun ****
Kann mir jemand helfen ****

Petra


----------

